# Dremel Motosaw



## FrankA

That the first one I've ever seen. I looks interesting.


----------



## Grumpy

Like Frank, thats a new one on me too.


----------



## danny

that is a dremel scroll saw they made a base for it. so that it could be used as a true scrollsaw. the tool was made in the 50's. the item is in the mar.2005 creative woodworks&crafts mag. when you use this free hand try to use it as if it is a coping saw ? hope this helps


----------



## Samyer

It's funny about this tool. I never saw my dad use it in all the years he was with me. It wasn't until after he passed away that I plugged it in a tried it. The first time you squeeze the trigger it scares the daylights out of you because it is such a loud buzzing sound. Like a hair trimmer on steroids.


----------



## LeeJ

Wow;

Looks like a rib spreader. ouch!

Lee


----------



## jude

That is cool. I think I would need a base to use it though or in the very least, a lot of practice first.


----------



## Samyer

Everytime I have ever used it I always broke a blade.


----------



## carlbigman

Hi all,

I just bought one of these off of eBay for around $8 dollars and then the seller sent me about a dozen blades a week later that he found kicking around. It looks and works as if new. I bet it had minimal use and then was just left in a toolbox and not used again. I noticed the loud buzzing sound could be toned down a lot by adjusting the set-screw under the lower magnetic jaw plate as I observed the vibration from the actual stroke from a side view. It is important to find that equilibrium point just where it stops buzzing loudly but don't turn the adjusting screw any further as it will diminish the actual vibratory stroke length. With that stroke length set to be at least around 1/4 inch it will allow at least about 4 teeth per 1/4 inch of blade length on a 15 tooth per inch blade to oscillate enough to get a fairly good cut in a normal range of pine, poplar, or other softer wood stock. I cut a fairly thick piece of a cigar box with it as a test cut and it did fine. I recommend supporting the stock on a piece of scrap-stock to prevent any thinner woods or veneers from vibrating the wood itself. It cut fine without breaking blades when adjusted properly but the blade should never be force-fed into the workpiece. Slow and steady wins the race. Carl


----------



## edward2

I have one of these and the loop of wire at the top under the magnet got brittle and broke in to, I thought I could replace with a new cord, WRONG, the original cord has a 2 inch piece of resistance wire in the line, without that it just blows the fuse. They no longer make inductance type anymore. When it worked it was great and the later Models of Dremel saws like this are still available I think.


----------



## carlbigman

Although I am not an expert Electronics guy, I believe you could add a resister inline and a regular wire to get the same effect, Ed. I'm not sure of what resister value to use so ask one of your electronic geek buddies. Carl


----------



## MrRon

My friend had one. That was 69 years ago.


----------

